# Money saving tips!



## silvershadow81 (3 March 2008)

With all bills rising at the moment I though it may help everyone to share any money saving tips they have come across over their horsey years!!  

My first would be a good tip (money saver!) for when your horse has an abcess in the foot and you have to change the pultice at least 2x a day and then end up dropping it in a puddle   
	
	
		
		
	


	




  ....the packs of pultice you get through go up and up....

Purchase some cheap nappies (Aldi 20 for £2!) and these work wonderfully and even have the straps to help secure.  (you will also need to cover with a bag and duct tape) 

But much cheaper!!   
	
	
		
		
	


	





They also fit great around hock injuries!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Any other money savers out there??!!


----------



## Bettyboo1976 (3 March 2008)

Buy supliment oils from Supermarkets  ie tesco..

Much, Much cheaper!


----------



## silvershadow81 (3 March 2008)

OOOhhh YESSSS...

Holland and Barret better than half price sale.  You can get glucosamine supplements much cheaper!!

love it!


----------



## dianchi (3 March 2008)

contact local farmers in search of "carrot men"! Bags delivered to our yard are £1.50 instead of £4.50 from local tack shop/feed store.
Get the whole yard in on it and save a fortune!


----------



## Natch (3 March 2008)

Ooh my fav topic!!
Own brand baby shampoo instead of horsey shampoo, baby oil, wet wipes make good eye/bum wipes etc
Many things like cotton wool rolls cheaper from Chemist not saddlery
Wash rugs that don't need re-proofing in the bath yourself
Stock up on swedes from supermarket end of day reductions, they still keep for ages.
Learn to sew or make a friend who does - lots of things easily repairable instead of throw away, e.g. velcro comes off something.
Do an occasionall reccy shop around for best price/quality straw, hay, shavings etc. don't assume you are still getting a good deal from your current supplier
See something you like in your local tack shop? If you can wait a few days for it, go home and mooch the internet to see if you can get it cheaper
Ebay is amazing!!
Get together with others to buy feed/straw etc in bulk
Look after your things - maintain tack and rugs etc, and if you have a theft problem on a yard a lock and chain is cheaper than constantly replacing things
Visit the pound/cheapo shop for storage boxes, sponges, vaseline, dustpan and brush, cheap small brooms make good yard brooms if you don't have to sweep the whole yard, laundry baskets make good skips

... told you it was my fav subject


----------



## brightmount (3 March 2008)

Freecycle for wheelbarrows, yard brooms, buckets and pretty much anything and everything!

eBay for supplements and potions. American eBay for Cortaflex (Corta-flx).

Boot fairs for horse stuff that invariably looks grubby (horse stuff always does) but will easily clean up!

Big washing machine so you can wash your own rugs. Removable neck covers make rugs fit better in the machine. Reproof yourself with Nikwax. I find the sponge-on method the best.


----------



## brightmount (3 March 2008)

That reads wrong - I meant reproof the rugs yourself, not reproof yourself... I'll get my coat...


----------



## Magicmillbrook (3 March 2008)

Big bale haylage (if you have enough horse to use it up)

Second hand bins at the tack shop/equestrian jumble sales, got two lovely caveson nose bands for , some spare stirrup leathers and two peais of reins for under a £10 recently.

Dont be too proud to take your unwanted stuff to the tack room to sell on, its lovely coming away with money!

Less is sometimes more - got some exspensive camrosa shampoo two years ago, a tiny bottle, but it is so concentrated you only use a teaspoon or two in a bucket of water.  Same with supplements.  I swear by cortafelx.  Its exspensive but you only use a tiny amount.  I only use two pots a year.

Home made fly repellant - once you buy the essential oils you will be set for years.

Overalls - I bought myself and daughter a pair each (£4), it saves me a fortune on stained jops/washing powder etc.  I can do morning stable in my work clothes, its also very liberating not having to worry in the slightest about getting mucky, they are also lovely and warm without being sweaty and bulky.  On downside my daughter was hacking out in hers, made eye contsact with very disshy farm worker, then remembered she was weraring her fetching brown overalls!

I second walking away and thinking 'do I need this?'  and also checking out prices online.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (3 March 2008)

Ooh - also put the word out about things - that how I got in contact with my haylage provider.  Its a good source of things like hard core, barrels for jumps etc


----------



## kit279 (3 March 2008)

Tent patches for torn rugs - no need to waterproof them.  

Citronella/cold tea/detergent fly repellent.

Growing pumpkins on the old muck heaps and then feeding them to the horses.

Finding someone with an apple tree who is inevitably desperate to get rid of several tonnes of apples.

Converting the gas-guzzling 4x4 to Liquid Petroleum Gas (50p per litre).

Getting the hay off the field yourself - a bit back breaking but 80p a bale!


----------



## kit279 (3 March 2008)

I forgot..

Free rubber tyres from garages for feed tubs. They also make good jump fillers if you cut them in half and stand them up.

Tesco home delivery boxes makes good impromptu jumps - they have this funny little notch on them which is suspiciously like a built in jump cup! plus no-one will pinch them and you can stack them up on top of one another if you put the handles down.


----------



## Flibble (3 March 2008)

But Tesco take their boxes back ?


----------



## kit279 (3 March 2008)

Umm, they didn't with me? I have about 12!


----------



## xapplex (3 March 2008)

mix up horse poo with water in a bucket and brush on the wooden fences and they dont chew the wood dont buy the sprays ect ...poo and water is brill and you dont have to replace posts


----------



## silvershadow81 (3 March 2008)

i was wondering where that post was going when i first started to read!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 thats a good idea!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (29 April 2008)

Buy your feed skips from a builders yard. They are twice the thickness as the flimsy tack shop ones &amp; at a fraction of the price. Colours are limited to black &amp; yellow though.

Don't buy vetrap....... buy an alternative at half the price, &amp; it's just as good.

Go to your local pound shop, you will find loads of things for your tack room &amp; save a fortune.

Keep your tack clean &amp; supple &amp; it will last a lifetime.


----------



## fathorse (29 April 2008)

Cut you own hay if you can...biggest money saver...and if you have too much hay for horse... sell it for profit and that's your horse's food paid for.


----------



## MagicMelon (30 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
American eBay for Cortaflex (Corta-flx). 

[/ QUOTE ]

Also the odd other thing is cheaper to buy from American EBay even with the postage back here. I've bought a lycra turnout neck cover (like Snuggy Hoods) for half the price and Splintex is much cheaper as well. Basically if its American made then it'll be cheaper (which makes sense really!).


----------



## ru-fi-do (30 April 2008)

Great post! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Baby wipes can be used for allsorts, cleaning eyes, nose, bum, bridle, saddle.
Milton (baby sterilizing) fluid brings food buckets etc up like new.
I know baby oil has alreay been mentioned but it's aso great to use as a mud guard.
Avon skin so soft and fresh is a great fly repellent.
For a quick coat clean up us hot water, as hot as you can bare to touch with some vinegar and sugar. Use a flannel and soak in the water, squeeze out all the excess water so that you don't burn your horse the wipe over the coat, it steams out all the dirt and gives a lovely shine too!
Asda's smart price shampoo is fantastic for greys!

Ok I best stop now.......


----------



## Solstar (30 April 2008)

the bestest money saving tip of all..... don't have a horse!


----------



## sam72431 (30 April 2008)

Normal dusters bring up coats beautifully! And use salt rather than a specialist electrolyte.


----------



## sunlover (1 May 2008)

I use a small squit of baby oil with hand hot water wrung out in a cloth as an alternative to a bath for a super shine.  Another is to melt a bar of glycerine saddle soap in about 3/4 pint of milk, leave in a suitable container until set as a super saddle soap.


----------



## Janette (5 May 2008)

Is 'Corta-flx' the same stuff as Equine america's Corta FLEX?


----------



## hannbabes (6 May 2008)

so many great tips, thanks everyone 

I might still be able to afford a summer holiday then.,


----------



## nuffield (12 May 2008)

plait several strands of bailing string together to make lead ropes.
feed straights instead of commercially made mixes or cubes.
go barefoot
sell the trailer/box and ride at home intead of paying to ride elsewhere, eg at competitions


----------



## *hic* (17 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
contact local farmers in search of "carrot men"! Bags delivered to our yard are £1.50 instead of £4.50 from local tack shop/feed store.
Get the whole yard in on it and save a fortune! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Even better - check out where your nearest carrot processor is and buy direct. Carrots and parsnips £15 a tonne collected. Get some carrot sacks and sell 10 bags at 1.50 and you've covered the purchase price. Sell a few more and you've covered the fuel to collect as well.


----------



## Baggybreeches (19 May 2008)

I take my muck trailer to the local allotments and sell it for £10 a load, three horses worth of poo once a week!! Buys a bag of feed. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Also when hiring a schooling venue, try to double up with a friend, great to have company and much cheaper!


----------



## wowser (20 May 2008)

opps post it in new lounge before   

 4 bits of wood screwed together to make a square shape 2ft by2ft 4 small hooks some bailing string hung it from a beam so much eaiser to fill haynets.

my tip of the day


----------



## angieandstar (22 May 2008)

nivea for babies suncream factor 50 for pink noses stays on for ages!! still a bit dear perhaps but cheaper than horse suncream


----------



## ponypatter (24 May 2008)

apparently (I only know this by word of mouth) Dr Dave Marlin and Winergy researched electrolytes and the best thing you can do for your horse is use 1 part lo-salt to 2 parts table salt. V. cheap and best for ned!


----------



## mcooper (24 May 2008)

Start saving up and club together to order decent quantities of bedding BEFORE the winter to avoid running low in Janary when shavings are as rare as rocking horse poo!!


----------



## madgirl (26 May 2008)

use FURNITURE POLISH instead of mane and tail honestly you can get sainsburys basics for under a pound and it is exactly the same as mane and tail.


----------



## kendra2705 (29 May 2008)

always keep in mind its cheaper to part share then the horse gets two lots of attention also


----------



## hairycob (1 June 2008)

When a rug "dies" I cut out some decent bits of the outer fabic &amp; use then to repair rips in other rugs. If you have stuff handy you can repair tiny rips before they tuirn into big rips. Use extra strong thread &amp; sharp embroidery needles.


----------



## MissSBird (2 June 2008)

When buying horse 'lotions and potions' always look for a useby date. It's amazing how much stuff gets left on the shelf to go out of date, then you can haggle for a lower price on it.


----------



## michaelj (2 June 2008)

Ill be sure to use all of these!
Every way to get out of the 94 quid a week livery!!!!


----------



## nuffield (6 June 2008)

sell the horse, the box, the 4x4, the trailer, and dont heat the home.


----------



## gothdolly (8 June 2008)

Use old net curtains to patch torn fly rugs. 

Dont buy supplements you dont really need....... and dont pay for herbs that are grown in your field and hedgerows. Someone at our yard feeds nettles (that she buys from a herbal company). I cut the many nettles that grown in my horse's field, hang them to dry and feed them to him for nothing. 

Or have a go at growing your own herbs. Easier than you think!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (17 June 2008)

An idea I had &amp; it appears to work, use it yourselves if it will help. 

Some months ago we had 4 energisers stolen from our paddocks, a damn nuisance &amp; expensive to replace . I replaced mine &amp; sorted out a relatively cheap way to secure it.

I got a steel ammunition box, fitted the energiser into the box &amp; put a hasp &amp; padlock on the lid. I used a lorry isolation switch on the outside to turn it on &amp; off without having to open the box. To secure it to the floor I drilled a hole at either end of the box's base &amp; then screwed the box down using a couple of 'dog anchors' as below link
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DOG-ANCHOR-STAKE-T...1QQcmdZViewItem
Once the box is screwed down it will take considerable leverage/lift to shake it free to steal the energiser. I know there are lockable chests on the market for energisers &amp; batteries but they cost a fortune, mine cost only a few pounds &amp; a little time to make.


----------



## altia (23 June 2008)

For a home made electrolyte try 3 parts table salt to 1 part lo salt.

altia


----------



## niagaraduval (26 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Ooh my fav topic!!
Own brand baby shampoo instead of horsey shampoo, baby oil, wet wipes make good eye/bum wipes etc
Many things like cotton wool rolls cheaper from Chemist not saddlery
Wash rugs that don't need re-proofing in the bath yourself
Stock up on swedes from supermarket end of day reductions, they still keep for ages.
Learn to sew or make a friend who does - lots of things easily repairable instead of throw away, e.g. velcro comes off something.
Do an occasionall reccy shop around for best price/quality straw, hay, shavings etc. don't assume you are still getting a good deal from your current supplier
See something you like in your local tack shop? If you can wait a few days for it, go home and mooch the internet to see if you can get it cheaper
Ebay is amazing!!
Get together with others to buy feed/straw etc in bulk
Look after your things - maintain tack and rugs etc, and if you have a theft problem on a yard a lock and chain is cheaper than constantly replacing things
Visit the pound/cheapo shop for storage boxes, sponges, vaseline, dustpan and brush, cheap small brooms make good yard brooms if you don't have to sweep the whole yard, laundry baskets make good skips

... told you it was my fav subject  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


WOW! you beat me to it! I was about to post those exact same money saving tips! hey you even thought of a few more!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (29 June 2008)

If you get baby wipes get Supermarket own brand not Johnsons as the latter make my face sting and the own brand ones are much more soothing, so I reckon better for nags!


----------



## pocket (30 June 2008)

Washing up liquid for white tails/feathers, tesco own shampoo for bathing.

Don't spend a fortune on ties for shows, go to the charity shop and you can pick them up for 50p and the money goes to a good cause


----------



## Jenz (6 July 2008)

I have no idea how good the quality is but Aldi and Lidl occasionally have exercise and stable bandages, headcollars, rugs and odd things like that at super cheap prices!  The big Tesco stores also have riding things.  Because of the quality uncertainty I wouldn't buy tack, but a stable bandage surely is just a stable bandage that is going to get bedding stuck in it anyway!

Talking of supermarkets, according to moneysavingexpert.com the dead-and-dying sections get cheaper roughly the same time every day, perfect for picking up apples and carrots!  

(Up to 25% off - Up to 50% off - Up to 75% and up)

Asda           12pm   -                     5pm         -         9pm
Morrisons     5pm              -           7pm
Sainburys    10am                   -     5pm       -           8pm	
Tesco           8am                  -       4pm         -         8pm
Co-op           8am              -           5pm         -        7pm


----------



## twisteddiamond (21 July 2008)

instead of using mane and tail conditioner to keep your horses mane and tail smooth and silky, wd40 works just as well and you dont use half as much and its much cheaper


----------



## perfectpolly (22 July 2008)

rubber or eva stable mats--really cuts down on bedding costs and your time for mucking out.
b&amp;q for buckets-98p.
tesco value shampoo, wet wipes as already mentioned.
buy in bulk if you can as the more you order, the cheaper you can get it--bedding and hay etc.
magnitude( equine america) instead of naf magic--works just as well, at a fraction of the cost.
when your haynet snaps, reapir it with bailing twine.
club together with rest of yard for a wheelbarrow fund and share barrows, brooms and forks.
the interent and google--see something you like, google it to see if you can get it cheaper--some fab online stores with low postage costs.


----------



## pelly (23 July 2008)

Get A bottle of Human Hair conditioner, add Water and.............VIOLLIA!!!!   
Instant De tangler


----------



## Angela_Jackson (28 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
the bestest money saving tip of all..... don't have a horse! 

[/ QUOTE ]
I would end up spending my money on counseling and therapy if I didnt have a horse!


----------



## fatpiggy (31 July 2008)

That's easy - don't have a horse!!!

If you think you've got it bad, I worked out recently that due to a couple of medical conditions, my drugs bill for my horse over the last 4 years, has been at least £16000. Yes you did read that right - three noughts. And then there are the usual stable bill, petrol...


----------



## magicchett (1 August 2008)

Thats AMAZING! 

- i bet mine will still chew.. the little sods! 

That or the boys will try and poo all over the fence...silly stallions! - at least i wouldnt have to re-do it when it rains!!

*laughs*


----------



## Happy Bird (12 August 2008)

Dammit Solstar ... I was just about to say that !! Err ... win the lottery or find a rich husband !


----------



## shazza283 (16 August 2008)

I second that thought 
	
	
		
		
	


	





















Oh just thought of a good one - club together for vet visits - if you split the visit fees makes quite a bit of diff - we have a board and anyone who's getting the vet out writes on the board the date etc so we can ring the vet and add to their list on that day - somtimes farriers/ physios and dentists do the same and charge less for groups.


----------



## cruiseline (20 August 2008)

Lard up your horse before winter.

Take a cheap block of lard and rub it all over your horses back bone area, and on the heals it will prevent rain scald and mud fever from starting. The heat of your horses body will spread it through the coat.

Just make sure you have lots of warm soapy water come spring!!!!!!!


----------



## PnO (27 August 2008)

Tesco's value washing up liquid is essential on my yard, we use it for washing everything on the horse as it's sooo mild and cheap!


----------



## Baggybreeches (30 August 2008)

Don't buy things you don't actually need! The amount of stuff some people have that they have no idea what its for or how to use it never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## townfieldlass (3 September 2008)

Bought last years hay (good till Christmas) for £1 a bale. This years can't be used till November time and is £2.50 a bale....saved a fortune!!

Sell unwanted tack/rugs/bits on ebay! Bought my new saddle with the profits...its amazing what you accumulate and don't use!

Look for offers on rugs. I never pay more than £30 even for turnouts....bless the internet!!

Local sawmills for wood shavings! 

Put the lorry on a SORN if you're not using it over the winter and get a car trailer for hay pickup!! Saving at least £90!!

Put £10 a month away all year for vaccinations so when they come (ours are November) your not searching for the money!

Keep the horses warm! Warm horses need less feed to hold their weight!

Bailing twine makes a great fillet string on rugs that lose their leg straps!!

Ideally loan your horses out over winter so some eager first timer exercises them and does the winter mornings!! hhhhmmm! still working on that one!


----------



## Ashf (5 September 2008)

If your horse is prone to Mud fever, get some nappy rash cream like sudocrem or Tesco's own and slap it on the pink skin as a barrier. It does work in a few days on even stubborn cases, and is a fraction of what you'd pay at the vets


----------



## Brontie (11 October 2008)

I always have annoying blue rope laying around, So I put it to use, Ok, its not quite suitable necessarily for day to day use, but very handy for catching in.


----------



## MrsMozart (12 October 2008)

This was someone elses tip from another part of this forum (I've looked at so much of it tonight that I can't remember who or where!) - thin cotton sheet under a cheap quilt with a waterproof lightweight turnout on top. It makes it all easier to wash at home rather than the expensive option of sending out to be washed.


----------



## pootler (18 October 2008)

Instead of buying expensive boot jacks for your long riding boots use empty 1.5 litre fizzy drink bottles.  Push them neck down inside the leg of the boot to help keep its shape.  Works a treat!


----------



## Stateside (24 October 2008)

Instead of buying hoof oil  , used Engine oil , most people have trouble getting ride of it when they do a oil change. buy a pot of stockholm tar and mix . a small pot of hoof oil is £4.25 ,and lasts a week if you oil your horses hoofs inside and out twice a day.


----------



## eoe (27 October 2008)

I always use washing up liquid, it gets socks whiter.

I feed big rolls of hay/halage and get 50+ haynets out of each at £22 each roll it makes feeding 3 horses cost 44p per haynet, I always feed merchants own make normally £4.85 for cubes &amp; £5.85 for mix.  

When you muck out only take out the really wet stuff if you turn the not so wet over it will dry out during the day and you can reuse.  This works for hay and woodchips.

If I need anything I shop around on the internet and compare prices, I have a couple of good cheap companies I use.

I use big buckets from Wickes for water and keep filling them up during the week and then give them a good scrub out at weekends.

Make sure you clean your tack regularly this will save breakages.

I have always used dusters for strapping and have always brought sponges etc from cheap jack shops.


----------



## bushbaby28 (3 November 2008)

Rubber matting to save on bedding- its saved us so much even with the intial cost. 

Baby oil for mane and tail spray- put in spray bottle, spray on = shiny and tangle free + very messy hands


----------



## pootler (14 November 2008)

Label everything you own with tags, everyone at my yard uses them and it is great.  Stick them on your hoofpicks, brushes, haynets, rugs etc and things don't go mysteriously missing!!!  

It is £8.50 for a run of 50 tags with your name on.  They are brilliant.  My family have used them on horsey stuff for about 8 or so years now.  I have had the same hoofpick for 5 years because it is tagged....

http://www.symtag.co.uk/abouttags.html

They are actually sheep and cattle eartags but I put them on everything!


----------



## Hacker130 (14 November 2008)

A friend of mine noticed that her local supermarket was throwing perfectly good carots and other veg in the bin. She asked the manager if she could take them off their hands rather than throwing them away, they agreed! Now she gets free carrots and veg every week which her horse loves. The veg is perfectly edible! Give it a try!


----------



## Janette (16 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Instead of buying hoof oil  , used Engine oil , most people have trouble getting ride of it when they do a oil change. buy a pot of stockholm tar and mix . a small pot of hoof oil is £4.25 ,and lasts a week if you oil your horses hoofs inside and out twice a day. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Engine Oil is regarded as a hazardous material according to COSHH (control of substance hazardous to health).  It's full of nasty chemicals which are hazardous to people.  Do you really want to put stuff like this on your horse?  It's carcinogenic.  I'd rather pay the hoof oil price than the vet/farrier bill!


Make your own haynets out of blue polypropylene rope.  Much more heavy duty and they can't bite the knots out.  They last forever.  My dad made me a couple of dozen 3 years ago (He got bored) and they are still as good as new.  (Greedy mare bites holes in shop bought ones.).


----------



## Hippona (18 November 2008)

I actually weigh my haynets now, instead of cramming them full and finding most of it trampled into the shavings next morning...much less wastage.


----------



## T_K (27 November 2008)

Buy some normal kitchen rubber gloves, get the smallest size that will fit you - always use the size guide on the back as different brands are different sizes. The gloves should be quite tight but comfortable. Wear a pair of fingerless gloves over the top or your normal gloves. You don't need to worry about you gloves/hands getting wet and cold! It's also a good idea to warm up the gloves before you put them on!


----------



## josie_s (4 December 2008)

I agree Janette re Used Engine Oil and do not use it on my horses - but my farrier does use it on his horses


----------



## pollypt (7 December 2008)

Buy wood pellets instead of shavings they last just as long and are a third of the price,  try these


----------



## eventer28 (12 December 2008)

Taken the shoes off my horses. Easyboots in front when hacking and totally bare behind. One horse is a WB x Cob x TB and other is ISH with WB breeding. Both horses feet have improved massively and can do everything they when shod. Saves me £120.00 every 5 weeks.. Bargain


----------



## hostess99 (18 December 2008)

Cardboard is great instead of shavings.  I swaped it much cheaper, easier to muck out and works out much more econmical!


----------



## Naggette (19 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I actually weigh my haynets now, instead of cramming them full and finding most of it trampled into the shavings next morning...much less wastage. 

[/ QUOTE ]






  I totally agree - this is the way forward - you can find the 'optimum' amount to feed your horse and actually is a much more 'sophicsticated' stable management technique. Pat on the back for you!


----------



## burtie (21 December 2008)

Buy only what you really absolutely need, then buy the best you can afford and look after it.

Cut out all the lotions potions and supplements and buy decent quality big bale haylage (share with friends of only 1 horse). Very few horses actually need supplements.


----------



## SNORKEY (2 January 2009)

Buy pig oil instead of coat shine, it works much better, and costs much less, my friend runs a showing yard and he sware's by it!


----------



## HelsB (6 January 2009)

I have done the following over the last year or so:

Taken his shoes off - saves £45 every 6 weeks (65 shoes Vs 20 trim)

Reassessed insurance value as he is now older- saved £9 a month

Big bale hay instead of small bale - £25 big bale or £36 for equivalent of small bale

Weigh haynets - saves wastage

Cardboard instead of Shavings - £3 + vat per bale and more absorbant

Stopped most of bucket feed - more hay instead - much cheaper!

I reckon I have saved in the region of £70 per month for one horse!!


----------



## spotsmum (7 January 2009)

clean tack after use, will last much longer. I only have front shoes on in winter, saves me 25.00 per horse every 6 weeks. Buy wormers in bulk with friends, saves a fortune. feed for workload, I have cut the cobs down by half in hard feed, not lost an ounce and look just as well.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (7 January 2009)

For those of you who make your own fly spray and use Avons Skin so soft as part of your recipe, check out their website now as they are selling Skin So soft for £1 a bottle! Seems a bit odd talking about fly spray when we are all up to our necks in ice and snow but a bargain is a bargain what ever the time of year!


----------



## kendra2705 (7 January 2009)

find a yard with lots of grazing that will allow you to live your horse out, and only stable in emergencies , my horse loves it , oracan rug right up to the neck , company , not so much mud as 23 acres, trees for cover, visit once a day , and feed in winter , other owners keeping an eye out , no bedding , no mucking out etc, and when i start work at seven i havent got to go to the yard first, go at lunchtime


----------



## legaldancer (14 January 2009)

Buy wormers from Australia or America. Available on Ebay International sellers. Half the price even with the postage!


----------



## custard (14 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Buy wormers from Australia or America. Available on Ebay International sellers. Half the price even with the postage! 

[/ QUOTE ]






 Got any links please?!


----------



## JamesL (15 January 2009)

mix in easibed or aubiose with your shavings, it adds weight to the bed and can help it last longer


----------



## izi (31 January 2009)

Farms sales ...

Don't know if' any of you have been to one and yes  most of it is farm stuff but I've picked up loads of bargains ... Metel feed bin 2 compartments , lockable , vermin proof £6.00 !!!! also if there is horse stuff there, there generaly aren't many horse people there just farmers so tack and rugs etc go really cheep - good place for brooms, buckets and general stuff too ...... Might even meet a farmer who supplys cheep hay straw etc !!!! I ended up marrying one !!!!! lol xx


----------



## izi (31 January 2009)

oh and pig matting . . . .near as damn it as good as horse rubber matting , went got £5 for 10 sheets .... fitted out 2 stables with it and it's still going strong 5 yrs on , fence posts and the like ... Go and have a look for one , look on farmers weekly website for any that might be coming up !


----------



## speedbird (2 February 2009)

When I was quoted £9.50 for a bale of shavings last week, yes, £9.50 ! I knocked on the door of local woodwork/joinery workshop and I asked them if they sold any shavings. They said they didn't sell them but I could have them ! They leave them bagged up outside and I just take back the bags. Haven't found any nails or pieces of wood but sometimes a bit dusty. Wished I had asked ages ago !


----------



## JessandCharlie (9 February 2009)

You might have to wait until the summer to use this one but. Lidl almond shampoo is 60p for a litre!! AND it gives them (especially bays and blacks) a REALLY shiny soft coat!! Well worth it!


----------



## UKa (17 February 2009)

Cycle to the yard or share transport with someone else...


----------



## hollyberry86 (21 February 2009)

my old boss used to use that spray on oil as coat shine, not recommended!!! but it did make the quarter marks look good and stay put.  a non horsey one but saves me a load of money is magazines.  I used to have a bad habit of buying two or three a week which really adds up.  I commute a lot and now i just read them in the whsmith of the train station while i wait for the next train naughty i know!!!


----------



## maginn (23 February 2009)

Use old chest freezers as feed bins, you can get them from the local tip, maybe small charge (I paid £5) we have all got them on the yard, and they are rat proof. 

Think about whether your horse needs shoes, if you are only hacking a couple of times a week and your horse has "good feet" you should get away with backs off all the time.  I do this with no adverse affects and a lot of the yard has followed suit, cuts farrier bill by half and even the farrier agrees was a good idea !


----------



## floradora09 (3 April 2009)

If you keep your horse in at night, buy a cheap duvet to put under his rug for the cold winter nights- it'll keep him warm and costs way less than buying a thick rug or many thinner ones.


----------



## Tnavas (23 April 2009)

Saline solution for washing wounds - a teaspoon to a pint of previously boiled water - I keep some in an old Coke bottle so I have it on hand

Use salt on wounds rather than wound powder - they heal quickly and the flies don't like it

Make white sock paste/makeup from Curash baby powder with some warm water (Powder has to have Zinc in it) rub in with a sponge and allow to dry, rub off excess before going in ring.

Use Nizeral hair shampoo to treat Mud Fever, Greasy Heel or Rain Scald. Dilute with warm water lather up and leave. If you use an old facecloth to lather it up scabs come off really easily. 

Go back to feeding basic feeds - cuts feeding bills dramatically. Crushed Barley, Meadow Chaff, Sugarbeet, ground Linseed and a good equine balancer is suitable for the majority of horses.

Buy Linseed whole and crush in a coffee grinder - feeding it freshly ground enhances all its great properties - shiny coat and healthy joints.

Book dentist with a group of friends - all go to the one place so dentist doesn't have to travel.

Same as above with farrier.

Travel with a friend to shows and split the costs.

Use a glue gun to seal small tears in rugs - glue edges together.


----------



## Jenz (3 May 2009)

Just bathed my boy in Alberto Balsam (or something) Tea Tree and Mint shampoo.  Goes much further than horsey version and a fraction of the price.  Also still smells a bit mentholly after rinsing out, so hopefully will keep flies away.  The horsey version doesn't lather up, so harder to know when its rinsed out properly, I also end up using more expecting in to lather up eventually!

Also, a tiny sqirt of 98p Morrisons stain spray and his socks and tail are gleaming.  That bottle will last for ages (the last bottle did).  Better and cheaper than the certain 'three beat gait' named brand that I don't rate.   

Tesco Value furniture polish is great.  Repels dirt in tails and the best for getting grease off riding boots/jod boots.  Also those last minute noseband/boots/quarter shine-ups before entering the ring.


----------



## JustMe22 (16 May 2009)

Home made fly sprays!!

Human things like shampoo instead of special horse shampoo

Buy brushes at supermarkets and stuff, you'd be surprised how often you can find brushes exactly the same or very similar to specialised grooming equipment, and much cheaper.

Old car seatbelts from scrapyards and so on make really good replacements for straps on blankets and extra bits like that.

If you're handy with a sewing machine, you can make your own rugs, trucking sets, numnahs, and a whole bunch of other stuff that cost a lot to buy. 

Browbands are really easy to make! I mean the ribbon ones you use for showing. Really, do not bother paying insane amounts for them. Just find a plain leather browband and cover it with the ribbon yourself. You even get the exact colours and pattern you want

You can also buy velcro etc very cheap, so its easy to fix boots and fastenings.

Bicarbonate of soda works really well to clean coats/green spots. It draws out all the dirt.

EBAY!!!

Bargain hunt...I love buying tack at second hand shops, jumble sales, random stalls at shows and stuff. You can get really good deals there.

Ok, I will stop now


----------



## vallin (31 May 2009)

I agree with that!


----------



## kendra2705 (31 May 2009)

have an affair with the farrier , ha ha no not really x


----------



## Aoibhin (11 June 2009)

use rubber gloves to skip out stables by hand, a lot less wasted bedding.


----------



## salee (16 June 2009)

using lawn mowings **DRIED as chop in feed, 

i mow and spread it all out  straight away on a cheap blue tarpauling like cover (B&amp;Q?) to dry well &amp; check for anything that shouldn't be there (or i chuck it), then it gets added to feed to slow down a greedy horse and stretch the feed out too.

** must be dried well before use, fed while green risks choke &amp; as it goes off far too quick you  risk fermentation and colic,

 I use builders plaster mixing rubber skips things as feed tubs, 
they are big &amp; have rounded corners and sloped sides - makes it easier for the horse to get every last bit of feed, also weigh a lot so dont get knocked over or bust, 
give the feed spread out and thin that way they take longer to eat it and can't grab a big mouthfull to shower the stable floor with.

ask at a local food factory for old barrels,  they often get ingredients delivered in those blue plastic barrels and when washed out they are just fine as they have to be food grade anyway.

black plastic dust bins as field waterers, ask for large sized tires to stand them in, safer than a bath with no sharp edges, easier for kids to handle or put in the back of a car to move, and you  can put the lid on to keep leaves out while the field is out of use.

grow herbs in old busted buckets/wellies etc, makes the place look nice, repels flies too and you  have some feed addatives or herbal dressings ready to use.

use a cement mixer to mix own course mix feeds, that way you  can add what YOU  want in it, 
another use is mix cheap compost with midden poo and sell onto gardeners, if you  can deliver it ask at the allotments, they may also give you  spare veg free.

grow mushrooms on the poo pile.

cut all bale string at the knot, makes them better to use and you  can sell bunches of them to allotments etc

ask at the local bakers if you  can have stale bread etc, crumbled up you  have the basis of most 'cool' mix feeds, a loaf a day is more than enough for most horses added to normal feed.

use water butts/dustbins, invest in a few bits of plastic guttering and you  will be sirprised how much free water you  will get.


----------



## salee (29 June 2009)

to add to another posting...

Saline solution for washing wounds - a teaspoon to a pint of previously boiled water - I keep some in an old Coke bottle so I have it on hand

i do the same but put mine in ann old squeezy washing-up bottle that way i can squirt into hard to get at places like under the belly or girth,

i have another with pre very diluted hibiscrub, same idea used for the slightly more serious wounds or after 1st wash out with saline, 
use  those little vinegar packets given in resturants on bites and stings, ok so they hurt but so does the sting!

also does for humans... keep small amount of it in the car 1st aid, safe bet for anyone, if you  are allergic to salty water then you are probably incurable!


----------



## TinselTurkey (5 July 2009)

use supermarket own brands (shampoo,baby wipes, baby oil) 
go to cheap pound shops for boxes,brooms etc. 
buy things from the market 
ask your local supermarket if you can have all the vegetables that were goiing to be thrown away. 
when you muck out don't take lots of usable bedding out 
buy second hand items 
buy things from foreign countries (whenever i go down to ireland i go to the nearest tack shop and have a hunt around!) 
make your own Jumps! use drainpipes as poles and make wings out of wood, go to wickes or ask at a builders yard for scraps. works out cheaper than paying £350+ for a couple of jumps! 
make your own horse treats, keep likit pots and make smoothies, pour the mix in and put in the freezer my greedy cob loves them!


----------



## tazanotabza (23 July 2009)

ok my big naughty money saving tip.

all cars have extensive first aid kits hidden in them, i raided mine and there were 10 crepe bandages in there, now only one. and lots of usefull stuff like that. 

also make your own jumps its good fun and breaks into your creative side.

do stuff around the yard if you are a livery to get money off.

waterproof your own rugs.

learn how to use a sewing machine.


----------



## Nannon (27 July 2009)

one haynet inside another - saves wastage and my horse doesnt manage to eat as much so means using less hay! It takes them longer to get the hay out (or you could use a small hle haylage net)


----------



## MadArabLady (31 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
the bestest money saving tip of all..... don't have a horse! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Bah humbug - they are cheaper than kids and you don't have to see them all day and night if you don't want to  lol


----------



## RomneyMarsh (21 August 2009)

Hi, Ive saved a fortune by using shredded egg boxes for my 3 horses beds. I wouldn't change back to any other bedding its absorbent, the smell is reduced and it rots down really well.  I have got rubber mats in my stables but it can be used without them.  It acts like blotting paper. Absolutely superb.  I pay £3 - £3.50 a bale and get them Harbour Bedding in Rye, East Sussex. 01797 223105 www.harbourbedding.co.uk


----------



## zsmm4 (26 August 2009)

ahh beaten to it! I was going to post "sell the horse". then we'd all be rich in money but poor in other ways.


----------



## JosieSmith (28 August 2009)

I'd rather be poor in money and rich in other ways, though I dont think OH would quite agree, lol!


----------



## michelleice (12 September 2009)

i bought fly guard£40 for Benson and it evaporates in heat! at £40 i don't want that! so i bought citronella (6) sainsburys cheap vinegar (small) mixed them in fly-guard (empty) filled it up with water now have litre of fly spray that cost me £7 and it keeps flies of better


----------



## rangerover (8 October 2009)

Take sale in Reading horse sales tomorrow! Thimbleby &amp; Shorland


----------



## LadyJane (14 October 2009)

I bought some rubber matting about 6 months ago from a company called stable-mats.com see link below and I have saved so much money not having to use much sawdust.

http://www.stable-mats.com/products.aspx?browseBy=category&amp;productCategory_id=41

They are also really easy to clean and 17mm thick so they seem to be very hardwearing. All in all I think these have saved me a lot of money and will soon pay for themselves if they havent already!


----------



## silvershadow81 (14 October 2009)

Return to my good old post!   love all of the suggestions!!

My latest one:

I have bought a cross paper shredder which is in the barn and everyone is giving me their daily newspapers and paper.  I shred on site and it costs me nothing.  OK it probably takes ten mins to create as much paper as a normal bale of shavings - but its free!!

The bed is lovely and deep and easy to muck out!


----------



## Maizy (24 October 2009)

Ok a bit random but here goes...

If you have hair long enough to tie it back for riding, then keep a pair of old thick tights on the yard, and when you can't find a hair bobble, cut off about 1cm of 'leg' and double it up to create a hair band! 

You can get loads out of just one leg and no nasty metal bit.  Just wash them first!


----------



## SVMel (26 October 2009)

Learnt this when sharing grazing with a rug tearer.
Put a cheap lightweight turnout over more expensive / heavier rugs to take the brunt of the abuse.  I now have sole use of turnout with no tearing probs, but will still do this as it saves the heavyweights.  Lighter rugs cost less to wash and dry quicker so I always have rugs ready to use!

Also, use a feed balancer.  Yes it does cost more than the average bag of feed, but lasts longer and you know your horse is getting all his vitamin, mineral and trace element requirements.  I use less hard feed when using this, so saving cash.  I am lucky enough to have lots of grass left, but obviously it is losing its value, so will start feeding balancer alone to make sure I've got all bases covered!  My lot do really well like this, even the veteran anglo arab who is still working and living out!


----------



## piglet99 (17 November 2009)

Do you mean the nappies act as a poultice, or just hold the poultice in place? do they clean up the wounds? sounds like a really good idea!


----------



## Phillamena (20 November 2009)

Nappies act as a poultice in the same way as animalintex does, just cheaper! Still need to tape it on though or put a hoof boot on.


----------



## pinkdiesel (17 December 2009)

what great ideas, 
use aromatherapy teetree oil from chemist, for thier ears if get bitten like my horse , rug few drops into ears with hand , oil is fast healing and the smell with stop more flies/midges going in, also can be used on sweat itch, or as general fly stray around eyes. or for any foot problems ,
good for human spots with dry them up, may sting tiny bit ,leave on over night and wash off droplet on spots off with water in morning an spots will have dried up, continue three times a week , bring on better skin, 
sorry beauty therapist can help it.


----------



## Vicki1986 (21 December 2009)

people saying use baby wipes to wash eyes, bums, noses - its actually a false economy really if nyou think about how many you get through - i know I get through a good few packs a month, tesco's own obviously!
If you buy a pack of 5 little sponges for £1 at the pound shop and have one for each thing that needs cleaning - just using a bit of warm water &amp; your sponge will be cheaper. and I would have thought this is kinder to the environment possibly  
	
	
		
		
	


	




im a baby wiper, going to get a new set of sponges instead having thought about it.


----------



## tigerwithspots (24 January 2010)

Daz - gets all those yellow stains out!


----------



## Dubsie (25 January 2010)

If you add oil to feed have you noticed how the more expensive (branded) ones eg NAF Linseed - just got some to try for our old dog's stiff joints and have been using for one of the ponies too - they have wide necks and do not have any pourer mechanisms like the (cheaper) supermarket oils do? If you usually add an unspecified gloop of oil from the bottle, either measure it with your feed stiring spoon rather than pour it out from the container, or keep it somewhere warm (indoors, or footwell of your car perhaps) so it is more runny and you use nearer the amount you intended rather than a big slug of it!
If you need new rugs, ask about amongst people you know.  Chances are someone will have a stack of unused ones they bought in the wrong size for a horse they sold/grew too big or it didn't fit too well and has never been used.  I acquired a light weight turnout and a cooler this way and got much nicer colour/better quality &amp; brands than I'd intended for much less ££ than new - and neither had been used!  Can also help an impoverished rug rich, cash poor, horse owner to offer if they see a new pony on the block.


----------



## samanthap (4 February 2010)

Epsom salts are great calmers and are also very cheap! A table spoon in their water/feed a day chills them right out, then then you slowly use less and less. Much better than any of the branded calmers we've used!


----------



## Rebecca37 (19 February 2010)

I love this subject, OK here goes 

Buy shampoo from you hairdresser it comes in 5 litre bottles and can get it in tee tree version if you horse suffers from sweet itch like mine, dirt cheap!

Shop arround for EVERYTHING! dont impulse buy use the internet even for the little things i.e.baby wipes! Also when it comes to insurance, deals can be found if you combine home, car and horse you can save in all areas!

When it comes to the first aid kit I swear by salt and suedocrem. Also human equivelents are ussually so much cheaper! 

And finally talk to the oldtimers and read the old books! The older generations have a wealth of knowledge that can help cut costs and give us new ideas!


----------



## Django Pony (21 February 2010)

If your vet allows it and it's not too far away, hack to the surgery for routine injections. It saves the call out fee (£37 a time at mine!). For things like dectomax injections (for mites) where you need 2 injections 10 days apart it saves a fortune! x


----------



## Toffee44 (22 February 2010)

If you have a field shelter that your horse has access to 24/7 ask a farmer if you can take the excess straw off the floor of his barn and put that down instead its gonna get trashed with mud so why pay for bales??


----------



## Lizzz (1 March 2010)

Bake your own horse treats!!!! This has worked well for me, and my horse loves them.. you can also add certain things from shredded carrots, to mineral supplements! Ive tried them myself.. and they arnt bad!

If anyone wants a quick recipe, PM me


----------



## kittyandnewt (6 May 2010)

i got this bit of advice from my horses chiropractor when he hurt his pelvis. get an old pillowcase and lay a couple layers tin foil inside and stitch it to the inside of a cooler/light stable rug over the area thats injured. keeps heat in and helped him tons. you should feel heat under pillowcase at night time, toasty!


----------



## Geema (17 May 2010)

Shop around online.
Have a look at www.equestriansuppliesshop.co.uk - they seem to have price checked on the web really well.


----------



## spottydottypony (12 June 2010)

I purchased a second hand garden shredder (electric) to chop hay for my old boy with bad teeth.  It saves me a lot of money as i was using a bag or more of chopped hay a week.  You can chop it as fine as you want or mix straw with it. Great to use as a hay replacer!


----------



## ilovecobs (12 June 2010)

Instead of using mane and tail spray and coat shine at shows i use a layer or furniture polish on the tail and then some baby oil as well. looks really good as long as you use a tone of polish Only the day before and a little little bit of oil on the day. (on the mane i don't know as my girl doesn't have one!) and on her body i use furniture polish (not on saddle area) but only a really small amount and i brush it in the day before as she is drying from her bath.

Mane and tail spray is like £8 a bottle and show sheen like £12 or something like that. polish is about £1 and so is baby oil.


----------



## silu (5 July 2010)

Gave up eventing, sold the top hat and tails and joined the BSJA. Have actually been to shows and come away in pocket! Saved a fortune from not having to travel all over the country to compete and wish I'd done it years ago.


----------



## Bessieboo (26 July 2010)

Don't know if this is money saving or time saving or both but here goes:-

Buy a mircrofibre cleaning cloth.  When grooming use with a bucket of water to get all the dust off your horse, rinsing out frequently, I have found that this leaves their coat lovely and shiney and takes up alot less time than brushing away forever.

The dust sticks wonderfully to the wet cloth and it is very easy to clean so you can use it over and over again.


----------



## em2010 (22 August 2010)

Shop around don't just buy the first thing you see! 

Poundstretcher I find very usefull for shampoo ect.. I always buy own brands.. much cheeper same result as the expensive horse shampoo options..


----------



## Tnavas (28 August 2010)

Go back to basics for feeding
Crushed Barley, Whole oats, sugarbeet.
Whole Linseed and grind fresh daily in a coffee grinder, horse gets more of the benifits when freshly ground

Ordinary Table salt in feed

Use also for washing wounds - mix 1tsp in a pint of boiled water

Use Dishwashing liquid to wash horse using warm water, then use conditioner for 'Course Rebelous Hair'

Instead of buying different supplements go to a farming store and buy a Multi Mineral lick and leave in the paddock - also a Magnesium salt block so that horse can self medicate when grass is growing rapidly. Far cheaper than all the packaged supplements.

For white socks make a mix of Baby Powder that has zinc in it with warm water to a soft paste. Apply to damp socks and bandage over. Brings socks up really white

When clipping use a 50/50 mix of engine oil & Kerosene - run blades in them regularly when clipping keeps them cool and sharp for longer - got 25 full clips from one set of blades.


----------



## Liath (29 August 2010)

Re-proof rugs with Thompsons Water Seal- the original one, not the 'ultra' one! It's designed to waterproof concrete and bricks, but if  you read the small print on the back, it also does fabrics- water runs off rugs and it keeps them breathable!

Costs about £15 for a 5litre container, I think so far we've done eight or ten rugs and still have some left. Also good for re-proofing yard coats. Paint it on to clean rugs with an old paintbrush.

I would recommend using it outside or somewhere well ventilated, and probably using a mask- it does stink when applying it and I did get a bit 'high' after doing three rugs in quick succession with no mask on!!

Smell goes away after a few days or as soon as the rug gets rained on!


----------



## Django Pony (21 September 2010)

I found a great horsey price comparison site:
http://www.equinecompare.co.uk/
It's great if you have a specific product in mind as it searches through lots of suppliers at once. I usually find the cheapest product then print out the page and take it to my local tack shop who price match! (It's a big name tack shop, I'm not ripping of my local independants!)


----------



## micramadam (25 September 2010)

Buy one of these

http://www.paardenkenniscentrum.nl/producten/little-bit-reg-hooitas

Ok it may seem a bit expensive initially but as one full bag lasts all day think of the money you can save on wasted hay or trying to cure stable vices caused by boredom. Plus good for fatties as makes them work harder for their food. 

There may be a cheaper UK equivalent but haven't looked yet.


----------



## 3DE (25 September 2010)

Make your own rope halters! You can buy 2nd hand climbing rope off ebay for pretty cheap and make something like this  And they will fit perfectly!







Excuse the headcollar underneath - it was her first day with me and she was just getting used to it...


----------



## Jnhuk (20 October 2010)

Sail repair tape for those small rips in rugs if you have a marine chandlers near you


----------



## rubysmum (17 November 2010)

echo the keep yr horses out 24/7 - my grass livery with use of menage & stable [ used for storeage/dry tie up place] is 20 quid a week - halved petrol costs - no bedding costs - much less labour & horse is happier & sounder

save small amounts - do fewer  classes at comps - ignore the burger van & take sarnies
keep some snacks at the yard - i always have some fruit & dried fruit there - means i am not tempted to join in the junk food run at the week end
cost out your petrol costs - it is cheaper for me to get yard to feed & hay my mare twice a week than for me to pay petrol to get there
be brutal about non-essential shopping - how many pairs of jods do you really need? - does your horse actually need a new rug? - 

cheap alternatives to expensive supplements - my mare has been off expensive joint supplements for a few months now - her legs havnt dropped off & she feels fine -on the advice of an asian collague - she has a scoop of tumeric every day - saves me about 25 quid  a month


----------



## horsey mad matt (5 December 2010)

pocket said:



			Washing up liquid for white tails/feathers, tesco own shampoo for bathing.

Don't spend a fortune on ties for shows, go to the charity shop and you can pick them up for 50p and the money goes to a good cause 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

also for white socks (to get them extra white) use cheap washing powder, it works a treat


----------



## EMU (9 December 2010)

If you live in a country that makes hay rolls, buy the roll then store it under cover and feed ration in nets instead of letting the horses have a free run at it.

I have some good meadow hay that was only $60 a roll (now gone up to $100), I have bought only 2 in 6 months and still going. So it has basically cost me 60 cents a day to feed my horse sufficiently to keep him healthy and in good condition.


----------



## beckydoughty (31 December 2010)

Im trying to find some cheap rubber mats/rubber roll.

Any advise on the cheapest way to mat one, maybe two boxes? and where to get it from?

PS loving the money saving tips! some great advise. I seem to be the sort of idiot that pays top price for everything!! ;-(


----------



## Jodi (11 January 2011)

Magicmillbrook said:



			Overalls - I bought myself and daughter a pair each (£4), it saves me a fortune on stained jops/washing powder etc.  I can do morning stable in my work clothes, its also very liberating not having to worry in the slightest about getting mucky, they are also lovely and warm without being sweaty and bulky.  QUOTE]

*GENIUS!* 

I've been struggling recently with going to yard in scruffs then having to get changed with clothes I've taken with me to work and then changed again after work.

Where is best to get nice but not too expensive overalls for ladies then?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## aoifeandsilver (11 April 2011)

put your horse on diy livery 
fix fixable rips in rugs ect


----------



## Spellbound13 (19 May 2011)

beckydoughty said:



			Im trying to find some cheap rubber mats/rubber roll.

Any advise on the cheapest way to mat one, maybe two boxes? and where to get it from?

i got mine for £25  a sheet from ebay, it cost me £100 a stable and i did 3, where as its £45 a matt in the horse shops

hope this helps
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HOWEN (1 June 2011)

Buy stable jackets, fleeces, waterproofs ect from a outdoor walking shops.  My local shop has 20% off everything online with promo code 20%OFFSUMMER11. I have just stocked up on yard T-shirts (less the £5each) and fleeces. I now have a full summer yard wardrobe for less than £50 including a waterproof jacket.  

www.greatoutdoorssuperstore.co.uk


----------



## Django Pony (26 June 2011)

I was after a pair of boot trees for my show boots, but they are about £20+ in the tack shops. I was mooching in a charity shop and found some in a pair of knee high boots, I bought them for £3! Bargain!


----------



## fullofjump (27 June 2011)

If building stables you can dig out sump about 2ft deep and then suspend heavy duty wooden beams / sleepers as the stable floor. The urine seeps between the beams and soaks away or for planning purposes can run effluent into external drain. Also less capped hocks etc and generally a warmer stable!


----------



## aliceeventing131 (30 June 2011)

sell the horse poo!!! gardeners pay for it, i remember my friend taking a cart around the village with a megaphone shouting horse poo for sale, she got quite a bit of money, would save the muck heap aswell


----------



## Miss L Toe (25 July 2011)

Evelyn said:



			Go back to basics for feeding
Crushed Barley, Whole oats, sugarbeet.
Whole Linseed and grind fresh daily in a coffee grinder, horse gets more of the benifits when freshly ground

Ordinary Table salt in feed

Use also for washing wounds - mix 1tsp in a pint of boiled water
Instead of buying different supplements go to a farming store and buy a Multi Mineral lick and leave in the paddock - also a Magnesium salt block so that horse can self medicate when grass is growing rapidly. Far cheaper than all the packaged supplements.
		
Click to expand...

Be careful buying anything designed for sheep as they have strange dietary needs, re salt, I am going to ask my Fishmonger if he can get me some without additives [table salt is refined stuff]
I buy micronised cooked linseed meal [equimins] as I understand the nutrient value is higher,  I could not go through a daily grinding procedure, and there is some thoughts that linseed MUST be cooked.
Oats are fine if mature and organic, but modern farming has messed up traditional feeds, they use too many chemicals, barley is not for every horse, and traditionally any whole grains would be fresh, ie bruised or rolled every few days. I like the idea of feeding straights, if only to prevent my horse getting filled with rubbish, we can't buy grains round here, unless branded [expensive] .
I must admit to feeding Allen and Page, but I know they are very careful to avoid animal products and obviously research and source finest ingredients [sorry if that is an obvious plug!]


----------



## Poppys Nannan (8 September 2011)

WOuld love your recipe

Many thanks


----------



## purplelady (17 September 2011)

Hello all great tips it is great to be back  Purplelady


----------



## russian_charm (18 September 2011)

save rugs that are old or too ripped to be worth repairing, then when your horse next rips his current rug (which will invariably happen) you can hack up your old rug to sew on as patches, rather than sending it to get proffesionally fixed. I use tooth floss (stronger and more waterproof than thread) and then go over with clear nail varnish (for more strength and waterproofing) and in the 4 years I've had my horse, I have never had to get them professionally fixed or replaced.

And get the nicer synthetic rugs rather than the cheapo ones (as weird as it seems, spending more to save money!), a friend of mine has been through half a dozen cheap rugs from the internet, my horse is still in his original, more expensive one


----------



## mr fields (23 September 2011)

bedding this time of year is increasing massively. i have done this for years nd my whole yard now does the same, buy some decent mats ave 6 mats per stables at £20 a mat and buy cheap shavings or chopped straw nd put a strinkle down to soak the wet up, but make sure u always put a rug on when doing this type of bed because the urea from the urine burns the skin and make sure ur horses are kept clean on their legs i.e brushing often or bathing them. alot of people think this is cruel because they havnt got a comfy bed to lie in but a horse does not appreciate the bed you give them and its only the same as them lying down on hard ground in summer in the field, the only thing horses appreciate off you is their feed, haynet and water.


----------



## lhotse (26 September 2011)

But horses don't choose to lie in their own urine when lying on hard ground out in the field. They don't have a choice in a stable filled with p***. Bad advice.


----------



## wingedhorse (28 September 2011)

Jodi said:





Magicmillbrook said:



			Overalls - I bought myself and daughter a pair each (£4), it saves me a fortune on stained jops/washing powder etc.  I can do morning stable in my work clothes, its also very liberating not having to worry in the slightest about getting mucky, they are also lovely and warm without being sweaty and bulky.  QUOTE]

*GENIUS!* 

I've been struggling recently with going to yard in scruffs then having to get changed with clothes I've taken with me to work and then changed again after work.

Where is best to get nice but not too expensive overalls for ladies then?
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to know this too!

F_H
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Horse_Crazy (28 September 2011)

I brought a Hi Viz hat band, with two bands to go on your arms from Aldi for £1.99... they would cost about £8 at a tack shop. I also brought a Hi Viz Neck Band that connects to the girth for £1.99 for Aldi, which i was going to buy from the tack shop but it was £10 at the tack shop... so glad i went to Aldi.. it saved lots of money.

I also make my own Mane and Tail spray, fly spray. 

To Make mane and tail spray =
-1 mug water
-1 mug human hair conditioner 
-splash of sensitive fabric conditioner
-squirt of shaving foam 

Put it all in a bottle and give it a good shake then put into a spray bottle and it's ready for use. Dont forget to shake before each use. It will make a lot put it in a number of spray bottles if you have to much... maybe you could sell it.

To make fly spray

-10 drops or a tea spoon of citronella
-1tbsp washing up liquid 
-4tbsp vinger
-1/2 pint of strong cold tea
- fill with water

Mix all the ingrediants together apart from water, add to the spray bottle and fill with water.


----------



## russian_charm (29 September 2011)

remember when at saddlery sales (or any other sale for that matter); if you didn't need it or weren't going to buy it in the first place you are NOT actually saving ANY money by buying it now, just because its discounted


----------



## mr fields (29 September 2011)

lhotse said:



			But horses don't choose to lie in their own urine when lying on hard ground out in the field. They don't have a choice in a stable filled with p***. Bad advice.
		
Click to expand...

you put enough down to soak the wet up and on mats most the urine drains away


----------



## rhino (29 September 2011)

mr fields said:



			you put enough down to soak the wet up and on mats most the urine drains away
		
Click to expand...

Except in your post you said:


mr fields said:



			make sure u always put a rug on when doing this type of bed because the urea from the urine burns the skin and make sure ur horses are kept clean on their legs i.e brushing often or bathing them.
		
Click to expand...

which would seem to suggest your horse is coming into contact with quite a lot of urine! False economy IMO, a deep bed mucked/skipped out often will not work out more expensive long term. And you will not need to be constantly bathing your horse and it will not stink of wee


----------



## lhotse (29 September 2011)

mr fields said:



			you put enough down to soak the wet up and on mats most the urine drains away
		
Click to expand...

So the horse lies down on urine soaked bedding instead, and the urine that runs off out of the stable sits outside the door attracting flies, or pools under the mats and becomes a stinking mess, nice. Wouldn't want to be stabled next door to yours. I guess your wild stallion is quite lucky he's in a field unable to be handled, or maybe he has experienced your 'stable management' and wisened up!!


----------



## mr fields (2 October 2011)

you lot havnt got a clue about horses. i give my advice and it turns into a big debate on my stable management and my horses none of my horses are in poor condition and never will be. yes maybe my yard isnt the cleanest but when you have a yard as big as mine with all the liveries and horses to sort out there isnt enough time in a day to do stuff like that. all my liveries do the same kind of beds as me and none of them moan that there horses are lyin in their own urine, they choose their own kind of beds them selves.


----------



## Charlie Bear (7 October 2011)

Good tip! thanks


----------



## wingedhorse99 (7 October 2011)

Pure Feeds have 50% off your first delivery if you friend them on Facebook.

I have bought my whole supply of winter feed. Will replace balancer, mix, foot supplement and chaff, and save me lots.

F_H


----------



## saxonhorse (30 October 2011)

Firstly regarding saving money.  
1/ Take your old sleeping bag or Duvey and stich velcro to it and under side of NZ rug for those really cold nights. (never learnt to stich but seen it done)  
2/ visit your Army surplus store for all sorts of stuff.  Putties are exactly the same as leg wraps, only in karki.  http://www.denbigharmysurplus.co.uk/army-stores/Putties.html
3/ Great place for coverals, even insulated type with zips up the legs & front. makes it easy to change without taking boots off.
4/ Army medical traumer pack, fits in large pocket and contains dressings with ties, but also contains a blood clotting agent to stem heavy bleeding. 

5/ landrover for hauling all your goodies & trailer
www.witham-sv.com http://www.mod-sales.com/direct/vehicles/,25,/Used_Landrovers.htm


----------



## tashwilson (7 November 2011)

Some more

I buy some of last years square bales of hay, they are still good but are alot cheaper

Colgate toothpaste works wonders on mud fever

Make up own fly spray

EBAY IS AMAZING

New facebook pages of things for sale in your area

Gumtree for finding good deals

For abcess wrapping , poultice with an incontinence pad to extract everything and then make up a ready made square from duck tape and apply over to make a duck tape boot

Communication within a yard to buy in bulk or split call out fees

Buy shavings directly from wholesalers

Pound and bargin shops 

Lidl do some good equine ranges every now and again

Snow shovels are very handy to have, they are cheap last ages and i even muck my shavings bed out with them

Bailler twine is always kept as it is very useful

Codlivine cages from robinsons they are about three pound to cover light switches in the stable

Keep rug bags to keep rugs clean and fresh

Reproof rugs yourself

Asda trugg buckets are three pound but can be up to fourteen pound in tack shops

The man at my local market gets me very cheap carrots


----------



## horsesatemymoney (8 November 2011)

hi, some great ideas there, please can you tell me more about how you source last year's hay and also the shavings, thanks


----------



## abbijay (2 December 2011)

I love a good bargain, there's some great ideas here, so I'll add a few of my own: 
If you happen to be a size 12 or smaller buy kids jodhs. There's no tax on them so they're much cheaper and basically the same as the 'ladies' versions. 
Don't rely on horsey brands for everything. I use clothing from outdoor stores, human medical supplies, DIY shops for tools and various food stuffs (like oil) from supermarkets. 
Mention to colleagues and non-horsey friends that you will happily take shredded paper (for bedding) and fruit and veg that's past its best off their hands. I regularly get bags of slightly shrivelled apples and bruised bananas, just make sure it's not putrid and truly off. 
My favourite one is bulk buying where possible. I feed Biotin and a vit supplement and buy them in 15kg+ tubs and it works out half the price of buying them in 1.5kg pots. They usually deliever for free at these quantities so it saves the petrol costs and temptation of going to the saddlery.


----------



## rucky (7 December 2011)

save rugs that are old or too ripped to be worth repairing, then when your horse next rips his current rug (which will invariably happen) you can hack up your old rug to sew on as patches, rather than sending it to get professionally fixed.
		
Click to expand...

Doing this will really save you a lot! 





			And get the nicer synthetic rugs rather than the cheapo ones (as weird as it seems, spending more to save money!)
		
Click to expand...

You have a point there. Sometimes it's not about the price it's the quality that would count!


----------



## rhiannonmeg (14 January 2012)

Buy veg oil from supermarkets 3L for £2
Ebay- buy and sell 
White shirt+ yellow duster in washing machine= yellow show shirt 
Swap stuff with friends 
If you don't need it don't buy it- simple 
Keep old towels for bathing 
Hi- viz wear go to £1 shop 
Zip up pillow cover for washing boots, numnahs, coolers, fly rugs 
If people leave buckets unclaimed when they move nab them 
Kids cheap detanglers great 
Sale bargains!!! I got a reflective martingale for £2
Peroxide from the chemists for thrush


----------



## Mizzbecx (24 January 2012)

I feed the soaked oats diet, I actually tried as my horse had a bad reaction to sugar and processed feeds but believe me it is so much cheaper and my horse has never looked so well and a perfect weight


----------



## Miss L Toe (25 January 2012)

Feed a barefoot diet and remove the shoes, £500 a year saved in one go.
an awful lot of posts about how to spend less at the tack shop: I suggest we all tear up the Credit Card and avoid going any where that allows debit card payment.


----------



## Mizzbecx (25 January 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			Feed a barefoot diet and remove the shoes, £500 a year saved in one go.
		
Click to expand...

 100% agree with this, best thing I ever did!!


----------



## Miss L Toe (25 January 2012)

Maizy said:



			Ok a bit random but here goes...

If you have hair long enough to tie it back for riding, then keep a pair of old thick tights on the yard, and when you can't find a hair bobble, cut off about 1cm of 'leg' and double it up to create a hair band! 

You can get loads out of just one leg and no nasty metal bit.  Just wash them first!
		
Click to expand...

sml:  
How much time is all that going to take, I suggest you look under the bed and remove all your old hair bobbles!


----------



## claribella (1 February 2012)

Agree with the barefoot comments! Saves so much money! I'm very blessed to have a horse with amzing feet and she barely needs trimming. We walk out on the roads as often as we can and it helps that she pads at her stable door of a morn too which keeps them trim. The transition can be tricky but worth it.


----------



## annieapplecake (3 February 2012)

if you have your horse on livery, look for any old or unwanted rugs lying about for your horse instead of buying new ones. Also if you have a turnout rug or fleece ripped at the front - turn it into an exercise sheet - just cut it to shape and sew on a type of fastener from hardware store! 

For vet bills - you cant really COMPLETELY AVOID these but try to be careful to prevent accidents and next time your vet comes ask him/her to demonstrate simple medical treatments - changing a poultice, how to bandage a leg, etc. saves vet bills!


----------



## wilplow (11 February 2012)

Cut out the middle man buy direct from the farmer we get our haylage and Greengold direct


----------



## headsupheelsdown (26 February 2012)

An inexpensive yet effective treatment for all sorts of skin "grunges"/fungus:

Mix equal parts of baby oil, vinegar and water in a spray bottle.  Shake well before every use.  Use liberally.  Works wonders!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (29 February 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



sml:  
How much time is all that going to take, I suggest you look under the bed and remove all your old hair bobbles!
		
Click to expand...

Don't knock it 'til you've tried it! Pantyhose ties are much gentler on the hair, and you don't have to forage around under the bed for the bobbles. hey also don't get in the way when you put your headgear on.
Also useful for tying up climbing plants etc in the garden!


----------



## Foxymumma (29 February 2012)

Ancient Hacker said:



			Don't knock it 'til you've tried it! Pantyhose ties are much gentler on the hair, and you don't have to forage around under the bed for the bobbles. hey also don't get in the way when you put your headgear on.
Also useful for tying up climbing plants etc in the garden!
		
Click to expand...

I use the old tights trick for hair ties too, Also and old pair of tights can be used to keep a tail clean for travelling! Put one leg inside the other slip over the end of the tail up to the dock, then bandage over for a tail kept clean and tidy till you get to the showground!


----------



## mon (29 February 2012)

Old pop socks, slouch socks to cover stirrups to protect saddle from scuffs and dirt.


----------



## glamourpuss (9 April 2012)

Scour car boots & charity shops for horse items & clothing. 
Even if they aren't any use to you provided the price is right, buy them.
A good clean up & correctly listed on EBay they will return a good profit


----------



## Sophskies (10 May 2012)

I really need some tips! The lady who was loaning my horse has let me down and she's coming back to me, but I can't really afford it at the moment! Help!


----------



## emma.is (12 May 2012)

a really vigorous hot towelling session is better than any shine spray I've ever found


----------



## Ridingondreams (15 May 2012)

Not sure if anyone's already said this, but instead of buying Equi-pings, etc, you can you the orange baling twine that comes of the haybales.

That's my thrifty tip of the day


----------



## midnight mayhem (16 May 2012)

Shower caps for feed bucket covers? That's my contribution to this thread! :-D


----------



## Foxymumma (16 May 2012)

Ridingondreams said:



			Not sure if anyone's already said this, but instead of buying Equi-pings, etc, you can you the orange baling twine that comes of the haybales.

That's my thrifty tip of the day 

Click to expand...

Baling twine is so strong nowadays it does not snap easilly, hence the need for equi-pings


----------



## Foxymumma (16 May 2012)

midnight mayhem said:



			Shower caps for feed bucket covers? That's my contribution to this thread! :-D
		
Click to expand...

What a fab idea!!! I think I could do with one whenever I bath my neds too


----------



## Horse Riding Fan (17 May 2012)

Purchase gear and tack online. Find that I save some good amount when I add up the costs


----------



## mil1212 (25 May 2012)

Toilet brushes to clean buckets with. I got a really cheap one from ikea years ago and its still going strong, perfect shape to clean buckets, much better than expensive bucket brushes


----------



## Highlands (17 June 2012)

I have a bulk bin of feed delivered from chestnuts horse feeds, lasts for ages, vermin proof and they come and bring me another when needed but saves me fortune in diesel and time.

Poundland for chamois leather, car washing mitts and of course wipes, shampoo etc. leather wipes for boots.

Buy out of season stuff e.g fly rugs or turnouts in either oct to feb for fly and around now for turnouts as last years colours will be out ( my horses fail to care!)

Get a snipe account for eBay


Local tack sale, buy be nice alters, good quality brand names, sell on either on preloved or Facebook  but if you need to declare it!

Got lovely jacket off eBay designer browbands never went, contact person and had private sale!


----------



## micramadam (16 August 2012)

When other people throw rugs away, recycle them for reparing your own rugs. Buckles, surcingles, leg straps and even the material from the rug itself can be used or..... repair it and sell it!

If you like cleaning tack, advertise and make some money.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (18 August 2012)

micramadam said:



			When other people throw rugs away, recycle them for reparing your own rugs. Buckles, surcingles, leg straps and even the material from the rug itself can be used or..... repair it and sell it!
		
Click to expand...

I'm officially a tramp! A ripped rug had been in the field for two years: I dragged it out of the ground and cut off all the buckles and surcingles. They're a blooming fortune on eBay! The material alone costs pounds for a couple of inches!


----------



## moony_baboony (21 August 2012)

Mr sheen is a great tail detangler!!! Cheap would probably just as good as well


----------



## moony_baboony (21 August 2012)

Foxymumma said:



			Baling twine is so strong nowadays it does not snap easilly, hence the need for equi-pings 

Click to expand...

If you strip the baling twine in half or less before you tie it, it is much safer.


----------



## russian_charm (26 August 2012)

micramadam said:



			When other people throw rugs away, recycle them for reparing your own rugs. Buckles, surcingles, leg straps and even the material from the rug itself can be used or..... repair it and sell it!
		
Click to expand...

Went to the stud where my coach trains horses one day. Pile of about a  hundred 'ruined' rugs , many  perfectly repairable, sitting rotting in a shed. My mum and I are trying to figure out a way to steal them, repair them and give my horse an entire new wardrobe


----------



## WelshD (7 September 2012)

Lamb castration rings are an excellent alternative if you lose the black rubber rings from the T on your surcingles


----------



## RainbowDash (27 September 2012)

Never visit horse wear websites after a bottle of vino


----------



## jvm100 (27 September 2012)

Only really suits small children, but get johds hacking jackets etc from h&m or other high street stores. kitted my daughter out for lead rein- inc boots but minus the hat for £40. Had to change the jacket buttons but she looked great!


----------



## bgray1981 (28 September 2012)

Use wood pellets for bedding, especially if can afford to buy in bulk. They are so easy to use and safe massively on time spent mucking out and general cost of bedding. Can't reccomend them enough!


----------



## MollyCon (7 October 2012)

Visit your local gypsy fairs. As long as you don't ask questions about where it came from you can get some really good bargains! (eg an entire bridle inc snaffle bit & martingale for £20; a heavy duty NZ outdoor rug for £30)


----------



## sunleychops (9 October 2012)

MollyCon said:



			Visit your local gypsy fairs. As long as you don't ask questions about where it came from you can get some really good bargains! (eg an entire bridle inc snaffle bit & martingale for £20; a heavy duty NZ outdoor rug for £30)
		
Click to expand...

Thats a nice tip, Encouraging people do deal with stolen tack through gypsys.

Do you have any morals whatsoever?


----------



## Auslander (9 October 2012)

Cable ties instead of baler twine or equi-pings. Breaking strain just perfect, and they look nice and neat too.


----------



## ILikeThemHairy (5 December 2012)

Just wanted to bump this up as i love all the tips! 

I bought some jods for £4 and £2  in a charity tack sale, along with a saddle stand and waterproof cover together for £5, and a schooling whip for £5 too. 

Also bought wood pellets in a pallet as its way cheaper! 

Almost everything I have bought for my horse has been second hand through facebook groups / a swap shop in a tack shop or through eBay. 

Also heard that if you use the big washing machines in a laundrette it costs about £4 and you can wash your whole rug in it  cheaper than most rug washes!


----------



## Antw23uk (7 December 2012)

ILikeThemHairy said:



			Just wanted to bump this up as i love all the tips! 

I bought some jods for £4 and £2  in a charity tack sale, along with a saddle stand and waterproof cover together for £5, and a schooling whip for £5 too. 

Also bought wood pellets in a pallet as its way cheaper! 

Almost everything I have bought for my horse has been second hand through facebook groups / a swap shop in a tack shop or through eBay. 

*Also heard that if you use the big washing machines in a laundrette it costs about £4 and you can wash your whole rug in it  cheaper than most rug washes![/*QUOTE]

I bet the people washing there clothes afterwards would love you!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (22 December 2012)

I got a flourescent exercise sheet from Decathlon for £11.99. It's the mesh type, the sort made out of a similar material to sports vests. Great for sweaty ponies! I used it on Jock when he was a very hairy unclipped boy and he didn't sweat anymore than usual. Only downside is the reflective horse head design is on the wrong side because it was made in France.

You can buy rolls of reflective iron/sew on tape for £2.25 off eBay, you are then free to hi-viz anything you desire.

Can you tell I'm the yard Christmas tree?


----------



## mynutmeg (24 December 2012)

Ask your vet to teach you how to do shots - saves loads of money as if shots such as dectomax are needed you can get the meds, syringes and needles from the vet and administer yourselves. Saves at least £50 a time (call out etc fees).
There's only certain shots you can do but every little helps and intramuscular shots are easy to do.


----------



## Voxtrot (23 January 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/385235_591578197526348_723947259_n.jpg

saw this on facebook last night


----------



## Lickety-Split (23 January 2013)

Go into your local pub and ask if they have any carrot peelings they can give you. Even small pubs usually peel a few carrots for their Sunday roasts and they make a great free treat. They also may have big plastic containers with a handle used to store cooking oil in, they take a bit of time to wash out properly but make excellent water containers.

If you are fortunate to live near a sail makers, ask them if they have any scraps that they can give you to repair rugs with. The ones close to me were a bit hesitant at first, but once I had explained what I wanted them for they gave me full use of their bin!


----------



## beth21 (23 January 2013)

Don't know if it's been said but Ebay is great for buying second hand rugs.

I bought three hardly worn rugs in great condition for the price one rug would have cost!


----------



## Potato! (23 January 2013)

Foxymumma said:



			Baling twine is so strong nowadays it does not snap easilly, hence the need for equi-pings 

Click to expand...

i've never come across bailing twine that doesnt break.


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (23 January 2013)

Forever_broke said:



			i've never come across bailing twine that doesnt break.
		
Click to expand...

Something I've noticed a lot of people overlooking is that it is neccesary to thin out the baler twine into smaller strands before using it. At my loan pony's yard they use the thickest baler twine I've ever seen and it drives me nuts! When I'm bored I'll usually stand my one of the tie rings and break stands of it in an attempt to thin it out!


----------



## cj-123 (12 February 2013)

At end of the day go to your local fruit and veg shop and see if they have any broken or unsellable carrots/apples


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (17 February 2013)

Miss L Toe said:



			Be careful buying anything designed for sheep as they have strange dietary needs, re salt, I am going to ask my Fishmonger if he can get me some without additives [table salt is refined stuff]
I buy micronised cooked linseed meal [equimins] as I understand the nutrient value is higher,  I could not go through a daily grinding procedure, and there is some thoughts that linseed MUST be cooked.
Oats are fine if mature and organic, but modern farming has messed up traditional feeds, they use too many chemicals, barley is not for every horse, and traditionally any whole grains would be fresh, ie bruised or rolled every few days. I like the idea of feeding straights, if only to prevent my horse getting filled with rubbish, we can't buy grains round here, unless branded [expensive] .
I must admit to feeding Allen and Page, but I know they are very careful to avoid animal products and obviously research and source finest ingredients [sorry if that is an obvious plug!]
		
Click to expand...

The Rockies mineral salt licks are safe for both sheep and horses except for the red one which is not suitable for either due to the high copper content and is designed only for cattle. But stick to the yellow one for most horses or the blue one if you want extra magnesium and they are fine for horses and sheep. Double pack 2 x 10 kg well under£20 squid and last months. You can get holders too to stop them dissolving in the damp although my Doberman has stolen the holder as his new gave toy and carries it around the field for hours )))


----------



## Carlosmum (21 February 2013)

WelshD said:



			Lamb castration rings are an excellent alternative if you lose the black rubber rings from the T on your surcingles
		
Click to expand...

Read through the whole lot before I got to this one.  Discovered this today when I looked on ebay & someone was selling about 15 for 99p.  Went out to the yard & dipped my fingers into the box of calf rings!


----------



## Dusty85 (25 February 2013)

moony_baboony said:



			Mr sheen is a great tail detangler!!! Cheap would probably just as good as well 

Click to expand...

One of my friends uses Dash board shine in her tails!!!


----------



## Tabula Rasa (18 March 2013)

For snow & ice -

Buy a £1.80 bottle of spray cooking oil from a supermarket.
Spray onto the hoof before you turn out. 
When it comes to bringing them in and picking out the ice it will come out in one block easy ad anything!  

Tabula Rasa x


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (18 March 2013)

If feeding topline/competition type feeds try looking at the equivalent racing feed - generally the same thing pretty much just with no vat


----------



## Carojo2010 (18 April 2013)

Natch said:



			Ooh my fav topic!!
Own brand baby shampoo instead of horsey shampoo, baby oil, wet wipes make good eye/bum wipes etc
Many things like cotton wool rolls cheaper from Chemist not saddlery
Wash rugs that don't need re-proofing in the bath yourself
Stock up on swedes from supermarket end of day reductions, they still keep for ages.
Learn to sew or make a friend who does - lots of things easily repairable instead of throw away, e.g. velcro comes off something.
Do an occasionall reccy shop around for best price/quality straw, hay, shavings etc. don't assume you are still getting a good deal from your current supplier
See something you like in your local tack shop? If you can wait a few days for it, go home and mooch the internet to see if you can get it cheaper
Ebay is amazing!!
Get together with others to buy feed/straw etc in bulk
Look after your things - maintain tack and rugs etc, and if you have a theft problem on a yard a lock and chain is cheaper than constantly replacing things
Visit the pound/cheapo shop for storage boxes, sponges, vaseline, dustpan and brush, cheap small brooms make good yard brooms if you don't have to sweep the whole yard, laundry baskets make good skips

... told you it was my fav subject  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

With you all the way on this - for years Ive said anything thats prefixed with horse or equine the price magically doubles, even had this a couple of years ago with haylege - I phoned said it was for horses the price was £40 a bale, got a friend to phone the next day and say it was for sheep and the price was £25 for exactly the same bales.
I always buy everything I possibly can for my horses away from tack shops, I make my own mane and tail conditioner, coat shine, fly spray, buy baby shampoo, use nappies as poultices, buy supplements from supermarkets and things from £1 shops where I can.  I also wash my own rugs using a power washer in summer and let them dry on nice sunny days on my gates.  I buy second hand where it is viable and admit over the years have become very savvy when it comes to certain things.
I would sooner spend the saved money on things that matter like good quality feeds, and care of my horses.
Think its about time the big guns stopped thinking people with horses have endless bank accounts and joined the rest of us in the real world!


----------



## Carojo2010 (18 April 2013)

Just thought of more - sorry.

If your horse is on long term medications - Dont Buy them from your vet, ask for a 4 to 6 months prescription, as you have to have a review of the horses condition/illness at least once every 6 months depending on what it is.  Prescriptions usually costs about £10 and then buy the drugs online from places like Hyperdrug or VetsDrugs2Go.  You will pay upto a 1/4 of the price and save loads, they exactly the same drugs but imported so the packets/instructions inside maybe in an European language, but still the same.  I had a old horse that had Cushings and to buy his tablets would have cost £100 a month from the vet, from an online site it was £25!!

Dont buy expensive tack cleaners, a spray bottle of leather feed and condition does wonders from the £1 shop and to feed your tack buy cheap tins of Dubbin from shoe shops!

Learn how to sew and repair minor rips on your own rugs using Fishing line, its durable doesnt rot and is strong - if repairing an outdoor rug seal the repair by rubbing a candle over the sew line.

Save money by buying shavings in bulk, when you phone your supplier ask if they will discount you for a bulk load - the worst they can say is no.  If you can source a main distributor near you and buy by the pallet load. 

Dont feed more hard feeds then you need to, be realistic, if your horse is a once weekly happy hacker does it really need the diet of a race horse?

If you have more then a couple of horses, or can join up with friends on the same yard ask farriers and dentists if they will give you a discount for a group booking - they will usually knock something off for you.

If you again have a few horses or can join up with others, buy yard packs of wormers, it saves alot of money rather then buying individual wormers.

Im have loads more but I wont bore you now xxx


----------



## ILikeThemHairy (18 April 2013)

No I like them! Please put more on! These are great


----------



## Carojo2010 (18 April 2013)

ILikeThemHairy said:



			No I like them! Please put more on! These are great 

Click to expand...

Thank you - I will post more soon  x


----------



## Cougarlady (27 April 2013)

This is such a good idea i've already saved money buying stuff online on equinecompare.com. Whats that website where people post stuff they don't want and all you have to do is pick it up and its yours?
thanks :*


----------



## kellybee (26 May 2013)

I think you mean Freecycle.

When my galvanised trough started to develop little holes (it was absolutely ancient), I was mortified by the prices. £60 plus VAT for the smallest size in the farm shop - WHAT! So I ordered a plasterers bath from ebay for £29.99 and it's so much lighter to empty! It's also mega thick plastic and nowhere near as unsightly as an old bathtub!

I keep my horses next to a builders/roofing yard. They have big wooden crates of tiles and when they're empty the crates get thrown on the bonfire, so I've claimed a few and use them to put hay out in the field to minimise wastage. My dad cut down some gridwall sections and we drop that over the top so they eat slower and waste less. I also have a limitless supply of solid-top pallets that I line the floor of my hay barn with to keep hay off the floor.

Additionally, pallets make excellent jumps! Cut them in half diagonally so you have two triangles. Stand them up on the long side and nail on half round rails to make XC jumps. Get your half rounds from the wood yard instead of the local fencing company - much cheaper! I have three which cost me about £10 each to make instead of the £75 plus delivery you'll pay online

Drain pipes make great poles too - as do plastic fishing rod tubes - 3 x 6'6 from the local fishing shop for a tenner!!!!! And they come with capped ends so you can put sand in them!

Someone else put on another thread recently that a poundland potty at either end of a pole make excellent cavaletti.

If, like me you have a shetland that likes to wander through the fencing, go buy some 1m scaffolders netting. I get the old stuff my local scaffolders can't use any more because it's got holes in, and tack it to my fence stakes. She can't get out of that, the little toad! If you can't get it for free, you can buy 50m for about £15 delivered. They even sell it in green/black!

On the subject of scaffolders, I used their old boards to make stable doors. All it cost me was  box of screws and a couple of hinges! In fact, I used scaffold boards to build the partitions in the barn too. The pony's stable door is made of pallet wood.


----------



## windand rain (17 June 2013)

Bought a load of childrens hair detangler from avon it was £1.50 a bottle on offer it is great ans smells lovely as good as any horsey version for a minimal fee


----------



## Inona (19 August 2013)

3 big sponges for £1 at poundland-great if, like me, you lose your sponges all the time!
Second hand tack shops. Catlips is great. They also sell new stuff and buy stuff from you for a great price-I got a brand new medium weight full neck turnout rug, brand new headcollar and leadrope and second hand jodhs for just £40 after turning in a small bag of stuff.
Car boot sales are the best though. If you find a horsey person you're in luck- my finds include mountain horse fur lined riding boots, neoprene wellies, back protector, new show browband, new leather headcollar for under £40 just from one couple. I also got a pony saddle in great condition for £35 and hat silks for 20p each. 
Got 10 rolls of vetwrap off eBay really cheap. Also 4 adjustable jump wings with 16 iron pole cups for £120 delivered from eBay.
Freecycle- got a bundle of random horse stuff, stable forks, hoof poultices etc.
Sell stuff you don't need- I sold the weave bar that came with my horse as it didn't fit her door. £30 eBay! And I sold her cribstix which went for quite a lot considering I got it free with my horse. 
Look in every skip for things you could use as rustic/cross country style jumps. I found some pallets which are good as fillers. Also found some tires in a hedge and lots of uneven wooden poles which I nailed together in a triangle shape (5 on the bottom tapering to 1 at the top) to make a log jump. Also since I was teaching my horse to jump I used uncoloured poles (less spooky) which are cheaper to buy or you can find them lying around. I used spare fencing planks for a while, though they're flat not round. I also used straw bales which are really fun to jump.


----------



## AliceCrail (24 August 2013)

Things we do at our yard are:
Sharing the jobs - one person feeds in the morning, another turns out, someone else brings in, then there is someone around to give evening feeds and nets. Means that even with a horse that is stabled overnight you can get away with one trip a day most days.
Also, a few of us feed our horses normal supermarket own sunflower oil, but with peeled garlic cloves in it to make garlic oil. The horses love it. 
With tack cleaning, I put a teeny spot of cheap soap (fairy or shampoo) into hot water and give my bridle/martingale/girth/leathers etc a quick dunk and the grease and mud wipes straight off. Not necessary for day to day cleaning, but after hunting or a muddy or sweaty hack  it makes light work of a normally tedious job! Just remember to give a good oil or soap afterwards.


----------



## AM Gal (4 December 2013)

izi said:



			oh and pig matting . . . .near as damn it as good as horse rubber matting , went got £5 for 10 sheets .... fitted out 2 stables with it and it's still going strong 5 yrs on , fence posts and the like ... Go and have a look for one , look on farmers weekly website for any that might be coming up !
		
Click to expand...

Wow! could you send me details on Pig Matting and where to get it?


----------



## poppysmum1 (27 January 2014)

Feed tubs from Asda for £2 and water ones £3 and come in pink too!

Shop around and do your research. 

Grow your own herbs. 

Buy supplements such as Fenugreek and Turmeric at your local supermarket or Indian shop. Lot cheaper than a horse supplement company.

Get out your sew machine. Make your own gear. I made my own stocks for dressage. Took an old one. Made pattern and used scrap of pretty Kath Kidston material. Cost £2! Also made a hay bag. Cost me £4 and these retail at anything from £10 upwards. I re-designed my exercise sheet and turned it into a wrap around one with tail flap and flashing lights.

Flashing light arm bands from Lidl / Aldi cost £3. Sew onto your exercise sheet.

Hi-viz jackets. Ask local police station for de-badged jackets. I have my fathers old padded winter jacket. ( All badges taken off so no excuse to be mistaken as a serving officer). 

Old fabric conditioner bottles are ideal as slosh bottles if you compete in endurance or for taking to rides / shows etc to sponge horse down. With a drop of citronella.


----------



## Willoway83 (20 August 2014)

Avon skin so soft dry oil spray in original is a great fly repellent works really well and is only £2.50 but even better when it's on sale  

I've also saved a lot of money buying my horsey stuff off eBay I got two haynets for 99p and a headcollar for £2.85 recently so well recommended x


----------



## High Hope (17 December 2014)

Magicmillbrook said:



			Overalls - I bought myself and daughter a pair each (£4), it saves me a fortune on stained jops/washing powder etc.  I can do morning stable in my work clothes, its also very liberating not having to worry in the slightest about getting mucky, they are also lovely and warm without being sweaty and bulky.  On downside my daughter was hacking out in hers, made eye contsact with very disshy farm worker, then remembered she was weraring her fetching brown overalls!
		
Click to expand...

actually an amazing idea... overalls-- no more horse muck smell on the bus!! you GENIUS you!!


----------



## Dusty85 (11 August 2015)

Im tempted to change my brand of chaff, I currently feed Dengie Alfa A Oil which is £15.79 from my local countrywide for 20kg. The countrywide own brand equivalent has the same oil content (12%) and is £9.49 for the same weight. 

I go through a little under a bag/month, so at £6 saving a bag, thats £72 per year saving!


----------



## calliemae (17 July 2016)

second hand stuff isn't always cheaper so check the same thing new before buying x


----------



## binbons (13 February 2017)

One of my best buys was a broom from pound land! It's lasted amazingly well! Also round our way we have a sort of hardware shop called proper job (they basically sell everything ) they are great for brooms, rakes, buckets, water canisters (great for taking in the trailer), torches, Yard gloves, all really handy around the yard and 100 times cheaper than anything associated with horses


----------



## cobsarefab (15 September 2017)

Buy hi viz from non equine sources. Also the cheapest quarter sheet:https://www.kramer.co.uk/Universal-...kraemer-pferdesport.47-GB&pi=340196&ci=262556
Also make things instead of buying them, much cheaper! Buy a good quality fly rug instead of constantly using fly spray. £40 for about 8 yrs or £16 every week for fly spray in summer.


----------



## liz-eqine (16 September 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			Buy hi viz from non equine sources. Also the cheapest quarter sheet:https://www.kramer.co.uk/Universal-...kraemer-pferdesport.47-GB&pi=340196&ci=262556
Also make things instead of buying them, much cheaper! Buy a good quality fly rug instead of constantly using fly spray. £40 for about 8 yrs or £16 every week for fly spray in summer.
		
Click to expand...

On fly spray that works but costs £16 for several weeks, try Equi-Aide Fly Buster. You can get it via e-bay. Comes in a small bottle and you dilute with water to spray / sponge on, and it only has natural ingredients. My mare is not too fond of fly sheets and damages them pretty quickly!


----------



## Sandstone1 (17 September 2017)

Anyone buying woodpellets from white horse energy for the first time can use this code Macchr21736 for a 5% discount.


----------



## MiniScam (27 September 2017)

Wash lightweight turnout rugs at home / local laundrette in a wash bag, and use liquid soap - around £3 a bottle rather than the £10+ for the branded stuff.
http://www.dri-pak.co.uk/laundry-products/liquid-soap/ 

Make your own detangler - 1/3 bottle hair conditioner, 1 tbsp baby oil, topped up with water - just give it a good shake.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (27 September 2017)

My "top tip" if you like, is to studiously try and avoid buying anything specifically marked "equine" coz that just is an excuse to charge stooopid prices.

My cheapie tips:

Make your own fly-spray, I use a mixture of one capful of Dettol, mixed in with cold stewed tea and a splash of vinegar, add-in about a thumbnail's worth of liquid soap, then your oil of choice (I use Neem). PLEASE PATCH TEST if using on your own horses tho' 

If horse on supplements, don't ever buy Brand Name ones. Look at what's in them and look-out for ingredients separately. E.g. mine has sweet itch, so I use Cider Vinegar, Brewers Yeast, Micronised Linseed, Clivers and Nettle (can pick your own and dry the last two on the list). 

First aid kit: nappies and sanitary towels are excellent for wounds (and one helluva lot cheaper than Animalintex! - also because they're in a packet should be sterile). Sudocrem is a good fix-all, but don't buy from the Chemist, look at places like Lidls as much cheaper there! 

Double-up products: like, I've used Sainsburys Tea Tree shampoo for me! AND the Neds. Ditto Udder Salve (fantastic for slapping on your face and hands in the winter), also does for the horses. Nice and cheap and cheerful. Ditto Sudocrem. Ditto mane & tail conditioners.

WD40 is fantastic for de-tangling manes and tails, and for spraying on feathers to keep them in good condition! Also if you apply on a sponge and go over the coat gives a lovely shine! (note: NOT if the weather is hot and sunny!). Ditto liquid paraffin which is what the Horse Masters of old used to do to get a nice shine on their draught horses for shows. But again (warning!) don't use on your Neds without patch-testing first. 

Wormers: go on-line, or even better search out and find a good farmers agricultural unit i.e. one without the expensive shop surroundings, I've found one round here which is tucked up a side-road on an industrial estate - no shop, no frills, more like a depot/warehouse atmosphere, but much cheaper!

Riding clothes: if you're just a happy hacker like me, then you may find that hi-viz for runners & cyclists is much cheaper than specific "equestrian" stuff is. Lidls & Aldi are good places as they often have stuff in their bargains aisles. I bought a lovely comfy pair of cycling trousers (with padded bum!!) for a silly price, they were made of a special fabric that wicked away sweat but kept you cosy if you got caught in a shower. 

If buying say a hat, by all means go to your equestrian outlet and let them "fit" you with something which suits; then excuse yourself (somehow!) go home on-line and get what you want a lot cheaper, naughty I know, but we've all done it surely. 

Some good tips elsewhere on here!


----------



## missmare (28 December 2017)

I use the waterproof patches for tents on my rugs and I also buy a lot of my fly spray in winter when there being sold cheaply! Last year I saved a fortune on fly spray and I still have more than enough for this summer coming 
I also buy stuff in bulk or you could buy things in bulk with other horse owners to get it even cheaper  
I also buy the huge bags of left over carrots the ones that are too ugly or small to be sold in the shops there like £2 for a massive bag


----------



## shannon14 (3 May 2018)

Jenz said:



			I have no idea how good the quality is but Aldi and Lidl occasionally have exercise and stable bandages, headcollars, rugs and odd things like that at super cheap prices!  The big Tesco stores also have riding things.  Because of the quality uncertainty I wouldn't buy tack, but a stable bandage surely is just a stable bandage that is going to get bedding stuck in it anyway!

Talking of supermarkets, according to moneysavingexpert.com the dead-and-dying sections get cheaper roughly the same time every day, perfect for picking up apples and carrots!  

(Up to 25% off - Up to 50% off - Up to 75% and up)

Asda           12pm   -                     5pm         -         9pm
Morrisons     5pm              -           7pm
Sainburys    10am                   -     5pm       -           8pm	
Tesco           8am                  -       4pm         -         8pm
Co-op           8am              -           5pm         -        7pm
		
Click to expand...

I got a 200g Stable rug from Aldi (£15),2 years old and going strong, and a large haynet (£3) both have lasted me 2 years i have had my horse. 

I read a few reveiws saying they have clippers for really cheap that are better than the £200 ones you can get, although i dont own them to test this but i am waiting for them to come back in stock to try for myself!


----------



## HalePullman (13 March 2019)

Any discount codes for horse equipment would be great.


----------



## FFAQ (20 March 2019)

Get teeth, feet and saddle checked regularly.  Could save a fortune if problems are picked up early!

My 2 best money saving discoveries this year were allowing the horses to live out 24/7 with access to shelters (saving a fortune in bedding), and laminated boards that come from the inside of old lorries.  They are SO heavy but that makes them excellent for kickboards in shelters- really weighs the shelter down so it doesn't take off in a storm, and because they're laminated you can hose them down if they get really mucky.  I got mine from a chap who repairs lorries.  He gave them away for free as they're expensive to dispose of.


----------



## Mouse&Bay (30 March 2019)

moony_baboony said:



			If you strip the baling twine in half or less before you tie it, it is much safer. 

Click to expand...

Plastic ties (zip ties) can be purchased in varied weights and lengths. I find the 50 lb strength is perfect as a safety tie.


----------



## Horse2018 (1 July 2019)

I now these is old thread but you need to be extremely careful using non horse  things on horses . It might end up costing you more in the long run with massive vet bills. A great way of saving money is to budget and before buying something for your horse say to yourself do you really need it.


----------



## Oofy (27 December 2019)

Some of my tips are:

1. Use coconut oil – for everything! Buy it a lot and divide it in small jars. Use it on your hair, face...you name it. And on horse of course, too. Specially in summer, when bugs has bite your horse – it takes off the scratch. Spread it on horse chest, so the blankets won’t rub horse. Put it in armpits, so they won’t be shattered.  Use coconut oil as hoofgrease.

2. Like to feed mash to horse, especially in cold winter but your horse especially doesn’t need it? Or horse doesn’t drink enough? Make a herbal tea (like a peppermint or chamomile), without a sugar, and pour it in your horse usual cereal. My horse like it, she gets more water (she is very bad drinker all time of the year) and she is calmer also (also good saving from calming/digestion support powders ect).

3. If you have only one horse, don’t make my “smart decision ” to buy a lot of linseed all at once (5kg)  because of good kg price. You will have to throw it away because it wont’t stay fresh long and you need really small amounts of it every day.

4. Keep at least one blanket you maybe want to throw away. You can get waterproof patches from there and leg/belly straps which is good to put on fleece blankets which you can get very good price because they doesn’t have leg/belly straps. Also the carbines.

5. Use stable rug and thin (but strong, 1200 DEN) turnout rug together. Stable rugs are little cheaper,  are simpler to wash and doesn’t need waterproof restore. Thin turnout rugs are cheaper than thick ones. Win win.

6. Don’t buy turnout rugs with the fleece. It’s gonna be pain in the ass to get rid of all the dirt (especially  fur and sawdust) from the blanket. Buy a fleece rug (and read my point 4, so you can buy the cheapest fleece rug in the market) and put it under the turnout rug, when needed. If it gets dirty, it’s much easier and cheaper to wash.

7. Self-evident but use carrot/apples instead of special treats. And use (example eggersman) mineral bricks as a treat, but pay attention to the recommended dose!

8. I can’t afford professional trainer more than once a month, so before the training I set myself a goal to think about 2 topic – goals, problems, questions, tips, how to deal with it in the future ect...It seems so elementary that you make homework but many trainers had complain, that they students don’t know exactly, what they want to do, prepare for or get a professional opinion. It wastes everyone time and your money because time is money.

9. Use training tracking app (like equilab or sth) in your training sessions. Those kind of apps give you a good information, how much energy your horse actually use. So you can make a conclusion: does your horse needs so much müsli as you think he/she will spend.


----------



## CrimsonDivine (5 April 2020)

Eh, I buy sudocrem for things like mud fever and I use lice shampoo sold at Savers for £1 for people, apparently it does work but I only used it once on my pony so... can't really say much about it at the moment.  Might test it on my Anglo since he's covered in them at the moment though.  Also, I read wheatgerm is really good for horses too, can pick it up cheap in most supermarkets.  Also detangler shampoo for kids, or conditioner, or baby oil works great for keeping mane and tail from tangling or simply to untangle them and keep them shiny looking.


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (17 September 2020)

silvershadow81 said:



			With all bills rising at the moment I though it may help everyone to share any money saving tips they have come across over their horsey years!! 

My first would be a good tip (money saver!) for when your horse has an abcess in the foot and you have to change the pultice at least 2x a day and then end up dropping it in a puddle   
	
	
		
		
	


	




  ....the packs of pultice you get through go up and up....

Purchase some cheap nappies (Aldi 20 for £2!) and these work wonderfully and even have the straps to help secure.  (you will also need to cover with a bag and duct tape)

But much cheaper!!   
	
	
		
		
	


	





They also fit great around hock injuries!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Any other money savers out there??!!   
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

That is brilliant! I have heaps left over from before my 3 year old moved into her big girl pants!

other money saving idea is swapping stuff- I swapped brushing boots that no longer fitted for brand new rounded spurs, and a navy dressage competition jacket for a nearly new rug. Other ppl started doing it too!

Is there an online swap shop for horse kit? There should be! X


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (19 September 2020)

MyBoyPuck said:



			That is brilliant! I have heaps left over from before my 3 year old moved into her big girl pants!

other money saving idea is swapping stuff- I swapped brushing boots that no longer fitted for brand new rounded spurs, and a navy dressage competition jacket for a nearly new rug. Other ppl started doing it too!

Is there an online swap shop for horse kit? There should be! X
		
Click to expand...

Yes there should!! Great idea x


----------



## happyhorses103 (12 March 2022)

Solstar said:



			the bestest money saving tip of all..... don't have a horse!
		
Click to expand...

too late now


----------



## moorhillhorses (9 October 2022)

Keep horses out when possible, saves so much on shavings!


----------

